# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  I mi smo platneni!

## Arijana

Evo i nas  :D 
Jučer ih oprala i osušila, čekam sad da se N. probudi pa da ih isprobamo.

Malo sam pretraživala, ali mi se sve čini raštrkano, pa bih ovdje postavila par pitanja.
Naručila sam jedne zaštitne pelene (one od poliestera), a čini mi se da mi ni one neće trebat. Nekako mi se čini da bi mu u tome bilo prevruče i da bi se znojio gore nego u Pampersicama. Što vi koristite po jakim vručinama, ima li kakva alternativa umjetnim materijalima?
Jučer ujutro sam oprala pelene i sunce je pržilo cijeli dan, a na kraju dana mi se ipak činilo da su neke malo deblje i dalje vlažne, pa sam morala paliti radijator (a u kući 26°C) da bi ih još dodatno posušila, imate li vi ovakvih problema ili ih sušite u sušilici?

----------


## zrinka

susenje zavisi o od vrste pelene (ja otvorila topic o susenje nekad)

zastitne imam motherease i kamaris, propustaju zrak ali ne i vodu, nisu one gumene, nego izgledaju i po dodirom dobro  :Smile: 

meni se kushies suse jako dbro (nisu debele) kao i frotirne, nemam susilicu ni radijatore

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Arijana

Evo pokušala samo s pelenom i uloškom, ali sve procurilo i to baš dosta   :Sad:  
Ne bih voljela stavljat preko njih nikakve umjetne materijale, pa sam sad malo razočarana, mislila sam da će procurit, ali ne u toj mjeri.




> zastitne imam motherease i kamaris, propustaju zrak ali ne i vodu, nisu one gumene, nego izgledaju i po dodirom dobro


Jel znaš kako se zove taj materijal?

----------


## Amalthea

Bojim se da će ti bez zaštitnih UVIJEK procuriti, ipak se radi o platnu.

Bez brige, nije im vruće (barem ne u zaštitnima od Kamarisa), one STVARNO propuštaju zrak!

----------


## zrinka

ja imam ove dvoje, i super su mi

_http://www.mother-ease.com/database/...at=4&SecCat=19_

bez zastitnih ide tesko, tj moras cesce mijenjati....
ali zastitne, od kakvog god da jesu materijala, puno su zdravije i bolje nego jednokratne, koje u sebi sadrze kemiju (onaj gel koji upija)...

----------


## wildflower

ove mi imamo:
indisposables breathable nylon pant
i s njima sam bila zadovoljna, a od tih 'disnih' koristili smo i kamarisove s cickom koje su isto ok (premda malo neprakticne za vece, pokretnije dijete).

btw. i ja sam u pocetku ocajavala zbog sporog susenja pelena... ali poslije sam se navikla, i buduci da nisam imala bas veliku kolekciju pelena, za razdoblja vlaznog vremena uvijek sam imala paket jednokratnih kao backup  :Smile: .

----------


## sis

Meni se osuše na suncu za 2-3 sata (Kamarisove). 

Pitanje u vezi zaštitnih gaćica. Imam tri para koja smo dobili u Kamarisovom paketu. I sad kad imamo 10 kg nećemo ih moći još dugo upotrebljavat. Postoje li u Kamarisa veće  od 0 (čini mi se da sam negdje na forumu nekad pročitala da postoje) tako da ih mogu kome naručit u Zagren, a ako ne postoje što mi predlažete?

----------


## Amalthea

Znači, koristite 0, a imate 10 kg! Wow!

Postoji 3 (za 3 mjeseca), 6 (za 6 mjeseci), 12 (za godinu dana) i 2 (za dvije godine).

----------


## sis

> Znači, koristite 0, a imate 10 kg! Wow!
> 
> Postoji 3 (za 3 mjeseca), 6 (za 6 mjeseci), 12 (za godinu dana) i 2 (za dvije godine).


Jedva sve stane, ali drže dobro. Bumo onda brzo naručili veće. Hvla na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## Arijana

Evo izvještaj na kraju dana:
5 platnenih pelena upotrebljeno, od toga samo jedne i to one prve (inače  najtanje) propustile, ove druge nisu  :D 
Za spavanje sam mu koristila Pampersice.

Eto, ipak su ispunile svoju svrhu, preko dana mu nije prevruće, ne stišće ga ništa kad sijedi, pokretljiv je kao da je gol, guza mu nije ni malo crvena i nema onih tragova kao kad se skine pampersica.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Arijana,
i preko noći možeš slobodno staviti platnene, mogućnost da procure je po meni puno manja nego u pampersicama. Osim toga, ipak je to cijela noć, pa je šteta da je u toj plastici.
Alternativa za zaštitu je vuna, pa pogledaj malo topic pod tim imenom. Osobito se preporuča za noć. Treba ti 5 minuta za razumijevanje o čemu se točno radi, ali onda slijedi oduševljenje. Vuna se nekada koristila u puno širim razmjerima zbog divnih svojstava grojanja kada je hladno i hlađenja kada je vruće.
Što se tiče dugotrajnosti sušenja, mi smo u Rijeci, kod nas je manje toplo nego kod vas, a pelene stavimo uglanom sušiti ujutro i suhe su do navečer. Par mjeseci si sada mirna, ne treba ti sušilica, imaš je na nebu!

----------

